# [touches spéciales] aucun effet (adandon)

## barul

Bonsoir.

Je ne sais pas vraiment ce qui ne va pas avec mon installation, mais mes touches spéciales n'ont aucun effet lorsque j'appuie dessus.

Par exemple, Fn + F9 est censé désactiver le touchpad, mais il n'en est rien. Cette combinaison de touches n'a aucun effet. Pourtant, dans vim, Fn + inser me fait bien entrer en mode insertion.

Dans le kernel j'ai activé X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers -> Asus laptop extras, du fait que dans la description j'ai vu que ça prenait en charge les touches spéciales. Mais je n'ai aucun changement notable dans l'utilisation des touches.

Merci d'avance à celui ou ceux qui pourraient m'apporter des pistes, je n'ai aucune idée sur ce coup là, sur mon ancien laptop ça fonctionnait out of the box :/Last edited by barul on Thu Jan 20, 2011 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

les touches spéciales des asus sont en fait... spéciale. Ce ne sont pas des touches de clavier, mais des boutons! Il faut mapper l'acpi event de la touche avec le script qui va bien (genre le script de désactivation de sysnaptic dans ton cas)

En direct live depuis la doc de menuconfig:

```

This is the new Linux driver for Asus laptops. It may also support some

MEDION, JVC or VICTOR laptops. It makes all the extra buttons generate

standard ACPI events and input events. It also adds

support for video output switching, LCD backlight control, Bluetooth and

Wlan control, and most importantly, allows you to blink those fancy LEDs.

For more information and a userspace daemon for handling the extra                                                                                                                                                                 buttons see <http://acpi4asus.sf.net>.

```

----------

## barul

Le script il faut l'écrire, ou bien il est dispo quelque part ?

Merci de l'info

----------

## Poussin

bah euh, il doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui a déjà utilisé ces boutons, faut juste peut-être adapté un peu ^^

edit: perso, je n'y suis pas arrivé pour la simple et bonne raison que je n'arrive pas à forcer l'utilisation de synaptics pour le touchpad, il veut rien entendre... (tiens, je devrais voir si depuis le passage à xorg 1.9 ça n'a pas changé...)

----------

## barul

Bon, quelques nouvelles.

Après des débuts "lourds" sur irc (mes plus plates excuses), j'ai percuté que je n'avais qu'à bind les touches sous Fluxbox, puisque Fn+F* (la combinaison des deux) donne un keycode. Je l'ai donc fait pour les touches de son, ça fonctionne bien.

Pour activer/désactiver le touchpad, on m'a conseillé de me tourner du côté de synclient. Je m'exécute, mais problème, il refuse de se lancer et me réclame un pilotes synaptics chargé. Petit bémol, le pilote est bien là où il est censé être...

On m'a aussi dit que mon touchpad ne serait pas compatible synaptics, ce que je ne comprends guère, puisqu'il n'y a pas d'autres touchpad, si?

Voici différents fichiers qui pourront peut-être aider:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf :

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad catchall"

   Driver "synaptics"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

   Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

   Option "xkb_variant" "oss"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

Dans le 10-evdev.conf, avec ou sans la partie concernant le touchpad, même résultats.

Merci d'avance

----------

## barul

Apparement, mon touchpad n'est pas détecté comme un touchpad, mais une souris.

Donc je pense pas que je puisse le désactiver...

Edit : Mis à part dans le BIOS, bien entendu, mais ce qui est d'une utilité nulle pour un ordinateur portable.

----------

